
Amazon's 1-click checkout patent expires in 2017 – but does it matter anymore? - sry_not4sale
http://rejoiner.com/resources/amazon-1clickpatent/
======
davidwihl
Still a good read: [http://philip.greenspun.com/business/internet-software-
paten...](http://philip.greenspun.com/business/internet-software-patents)

"I was asked 'Why didn't you patent this yourself, if you developed it first?'
My reply was 'It only took me an hour to build; if I went down to the patent
office after every hour of programming, I wouldn't get very much done.'"

------
eappleby
Interesting article, until you realize that the entire basis of the claim that
the patent is worth billions is that the author assumed the 1-click patent
"increases Amazon’s sales by 5% each year". Amazon isn't too forthcoming with
their numbers, but really wanted to see more support to that claim.

~~~
chrisan
Well Amazon was famously quoted that 100ms delay cost them 1% in sales, so 1
click speed would make me think they are benefiting from that functionality to
some degree

I'd love to see the actual studies (if they exist) for both claims. I'd be
more willing to buy the 1click than the 100ms

------
winteriscoming
It's odd that something as broad as this and IMO not really innovative as this
was granted a patent.

~~~
serf
Your statement reminds me of the 'display device with rounded corners'[0]
patent.

[0]:
[https://www.google.com/patents/USD670286](https://www.google.com/patents/USD670286)

------
strictnein
Apple was one the first to license the "technology".

[https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2000/09/18Apple-Licenses-
Am...](https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2000/09/18Apple-Licenses-Amazon-
com-1-Click-Patent-and-Trademark.html)

------
jack9
> Despite the controversy, you can’t argue with that fact that this patent
> allows Amazon to provide a customer experience that is vastly superior to
> any other retailer in the U.S.

Sure I can. It's demonstrably worth nothing (anymore). I get the exact same
experience from lots of vendors (Google Play?) and I don't think twice about
it. The other vendors just don't brand it 1 click checkout. More importantly,
online shopping is not about overcoming barriers, it's about trust and
verification of what you are purchasing (and for how much). Amazon's ability
to provide refunds and quality customer service is what makes it a good online
vendor...not this hand-wavy "1-click" convenience that absolutely NOBODY talks
or cares about when comparing to other services. This is clickbait for a large
company who claims some small optimization is worth a ton. It's worth a ton to
them, because of existing marketshare...but inherently? Nonsense.

~~~
intopieces
In this context, the author is using the term 'retailer' to mean companies
that sell physical goods to consumers over the Internet. So, Jet/Walmart,
Target, Newegg, Monoprice, etc.

> online shopping is not about overcoming barriers,

Online shopping is absolutely about overcoming barriers. More specifically,
the barrier between you and what you want. Same day shipping, voice ordering,
dash button, and one-click shopping are all innovations that make Amazon a
frictionless conduit between consumers and their wants. Nobody even comes
close.

------
mankash666
No basis for the $5.1B of revenue attributed to the patent. Was hoping for
concrete data/evidence.

In any case, if you're a small company (tens of million of $ in net worth),
Amazon is unlikely to come after you

------
Fej
This is a great candidate for EFF's Stupid Patent of the Month.

